# Canyon Preview 2006: Torque in Action



## Staabi (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

diese beiden Bilder habe ich gerade aus USA erhalten und wollte Sie Euch gerne als exclusive IBC-Preview präsentieren. Sind übrigens am Lake Tahoe aufgenommen. Erste Infos zu Specs und Preisen wird es nach der Eurobike geben.












Auf der Eurobike vom 01.09.2005 - 04.09.2005 (Publikumstag 04.09.2005) werden wir auf unserem Stand B4-201 wie auch bereits im vergangen Jahr eine erste Vorschau auf das 2006er Programm präsentieren. Der neue Katalog mit der Gesamtübersicht folgt dann später im Herbst. Zeitgleich zum Erscheinen des Katalogs werden wir dann auch genauere Informationen zu den Lieferterminen der 2006er Modelle geben können.

Parallel zur Eurobike werden wir auch auf unsere Homepage eine erste Vorschau auf das neue Programm bieten.


Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## studentx600 (23. August 2005)

geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zickzack (23. August 2005)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> geil !



Mir gefällt mein ES 2005 besser, da muss ich nämlich nicht so lange drauf warten


----------



## fone (23. August 2005)

nicht schlecht, wie eine mischung aus speci und fusion  vom proportions-eindruck.

krass finde ich ja die extrem kleine wippe, dass sowas funktioniert  und die anlenkung vom dämpfer generell - sehr spannend.
mir fällt keine vergleichbare konstruktion ein.

freu mich auf den 4.


----------



## Sisu (23. August 2005)

...hat eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Spezi Enduro S-Works 2006, das in der aktuellen Bike abgebildet ist! 
Allerdings rein optisch gefällt mir mein ES7 2005 besser.
Finde das neue Canyon-Logo nicht so gut.
Aber das ist reine Geschmackssache  

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Staabi (23. August 2005)

Hallo,



> krass finde ich ja die extrem kleine wippe, dass sowas funktioniert



Wir wollten den Rahmen möglichst wippfrei haben . `Tschuldigung, das gibt dann 5 Euro in die Kalauerkasse...

Wichtig bei der Entwicklung des Torque waren vor allen folgende
Punkte:

- optimal abgestimmt auf den DHX Air Dämpfer und die Fox 36 Gabel
- volle Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze, verbindet volle
Tourentauglichkeit mit besten DH-Eigenschaften
- kurzer, kompakter Hinterbau für große Wendigkeit und spielerische
Fahreigenschaften auf engen, technisch anspruchsvollen Trails.
- gute Klettereigenschaften dank zentraler Sitzposition, ohne
Kompromisse bei den Abfahrtseigenschaften eingehen zu müssen.
- Reifenfreiheit für fette Reifen wie Schwalbe Big Betty
- geringes Gewicht
- wie bei allen Canyon-Rahmen hohe Rahmensteifigkeit für beste
Fahreigenschaften.
- alle Lagerungen industriekugelgelagert
- Lenk- und Sitzwinkel +/- 1° verstellbar (Beispiel Lenkwinkel von 67°
bis 69°)

Ich bin selbst schon mit einem Torque im Gelände unterwegs gewesen und weiß eigentlich jetzt schon, das ich eines der ersten Serienbikes haben *muss*. Schlüsselerlebnis war die eine enge Serpentine mit Stufe, die ich sonst nur an sehr guten Tagen runterkomme. Mit dem Torque war das eine Kleinigkeit...

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

Hmm ich höhr da immer "geringes Gewicht" ... Nun was ist gering für so ein Bike ?

12, 13, 14  kg ? Darfst du das erst am 1. September sagen ?

..und zum Thema Tourentauglichkeit.... ja wo ist denn der Flaschenhalter


----------



## Augus1328 (23. August 2005)

Ach ne, bitte lass das Torque nicht so geil aussehen. Ich hab mir doch erst dieses Jahr das BM-SL gekauft   u. auch so`n starkes matt...
Ein Traum u. wenn ich richtig deute SRAM X9, Race Face Atlas Kurbel, geile Laufradsätze...
04.09. ich komme....

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Staabi (23. August 2005)

Hallo,



> Hmm ich höhr da immer "geringes Gewicht" ... Nun was ist gering für so ein Bike ?
> 
> 12, 13, 14 kg ? Darfst du das erst am 1. September sagen ?
> 
> ..und zum Thema Tourentauglichkeit.... ja wo ist denn der Flaschenhalter



Gewicht wird je nach Modell verschieden sein, sich aber ca. zwischen 14 und 15kg bewegen. 

Flaschenhalter? Camelbak! Ein Flaschenhalter hat bei dieser Art Bike ehrlich gesagt nicht die erste Priorität und Camelbaks haben sich bewährt, bzw. werden inzwischen gerade von Tourenbikern und "Enduristen" häufig eingesetzt. Viel entscheidender für die Tourentauglichkeit sind die Sitzposition, eine versenkbare Sattelstütze und gute Klettereigenschaften. Aus meiner Testfahrt kann ich nur sagen, das Torque ist ein vollwertiges Tourenbike, natürlich schwerer als ein Nerve ES, aber halt auch robuster und mit erheblich mehr Federweg. Bergab, gerade auf technischen Trails, ist das Rad einfach nur der Hammer. Bergauf war ich ehrlich überrascht das auch bei steilsten Anstiegen nicht der Wunsch aufkam, die Gabel abzusenken. Bin die komplette Tour mit 150mm an der Front gefahren.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

Ok, also ist das Torque doch nichts für mich. Wird dann wohl doch ein ES werden.

Gab es bei den anderen Modellen - z.b. den Enduro's - auch so eine Weiterentwicklung mit optimierter Schwinge, oder werden die mehr oder weniger gleich weiterproduziert ? ... Oder hängt ihr nur das Torque an die grosse Glocke und auf der Eurobike kommt die grosse Überraschung und die anderen Modelle sind auch komplett neu/anders   ?


----------



## Staabi (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

sorry, wir haben da noch was im Petto, aber vor der Eurobike werde ich mich dazu nicht äußern . Auf unserer Homepage wird es während der Eurobike auch entsprechende Updates geben.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (23. August 2005)

Fesch, fesch.

Wird es 2006 (noch) mehr Fox-Elemente geben?


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sorry, wir haben da noch was im Petto, aber vor der Eurobike werde ich mich dazu nicht äußern .



Ahhhh das klingt ja sehr gut   Dann dürfen wir alle hoffen...

Wahrscheinlich ist die Konstruktion noch genialer als das Torque, deshalb wird noch nichts darüber verraten


----------



## Melocross (23. August 2005)

schön schön...

Bin mal auf die Eurobike gespannt und besonders auf die neuen ES Modelle.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. August 2005)

Hui, sehr vielversprechendes Rad...!


----------



## Teig (23. August 2005)

bin zwar nicht der es-typ, aber en den lake tahoe würde ich auch gerne wieder mal gehen (1992 ist doch schon lange her)! :-(

hoffe bringt sonst nicht zu geile ware, sodass ich es nicht bereue in 2 wochen mein rc7 zu erhalten.


----------



## ow1 (23. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sorry, wir haben da noch was im Petto, aber vor der Eurobike werde ich mich dazu nicht äußern .
> 
> ...


Ich Tippe mal auf eine Hardtail Carbonrakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (23. August 2005)

Jetzt kommt dann die Zeit in der ich nicht ins Forum darf... Wenn ich die Bilder sehe will ich mein ES6 nicht mehr... Auch wenn 130mm locker reichen aber irgendwie will der Bauch halt mehr auch wenn der Kopf was anderes sagt...
Tjaja, nie zufrieden... schlimm schlimm...


----------



## xysiu33 (24. August 2005)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde, hallo Staabi,

das wird aber ein heißes Gerät werden !    

Glückwunsch  ein super Enduro.

Nach so einem Bike habe ich mich Ende letzten/Anfang dieses Jahres umgeschaut. 

Allerdings denke ich dass es ein reinrassiges Enduro ist, das ich nicht unbedingt bei langen Touren einsetzen würde  vielleicht zur Not.

Mit dem Teil kann man prima im Bikepark oder in den Alpen etc rocken.

Ich jedenfalls kann noch nicht mal das Potenzial meines ES-6 in meiner Gegend zu 100% ausnutzen. Das neue Enduro ist optisch der Hammer bloß was soll ich denn dann mit dem Teil  nur wegen der tollen Optik werde ich das Ding bestimmt nicht kaufen. Außerdem wird es mit der dicken Fox-Gabel und DHX-Dämpfer und sonst noch guten Parts bestimmt teurer als mein (unser) ES-6 oder vergleichbar ausgestattete Enduros 2005. Und das würde mein Budget sprengen. 

Was solls: es wird bestimmt ein Verkaufsrenner werden.

Wenn ich vielleicht demnächst umziehe  in die Alpen-Gegend - werde ich mir das noch mal überlegen mit dem Torque.   

Ein verdammt geiles Bike  

Gruß an alle.

P.S. Canyon: braucht Ihr noch Bike-Tester ?  Vielleicht nur Test-Assistenten ?


----------



## Dosenbier (24. August 2005)

P.S. Canyon: braucht Ihr noch Bike-Tester ? Vielleicht nur Test-Assistenten ?

@xysiu33

Ja melde dich doch bitte in der Abteilung, wo getestet wird, bei welcher belastung die Schnellspanner endgültig versagen.


----------



## xysiu33 (24. August 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Canyon: braucht Ihr noch Bike-Tester ? Vielleicht nur Test-Assistenten ?
> 
> @xysiu33
> 
> Ja melde dich doch bitte in der Abteilung, wo getestet wird, bei welcher belastung die Schnellspanner endgültig versagen.



Dosenbier: das kann ich dir jetzt schon verraten: bei 0,099 Tonne + 1 Dose Bier


----------



## Falk72 (24. August 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @xysiu33
> 
> Ja melde dich doch bitte in der Abteilung, wo getestet wird, bei welcher belastung die Schnellspanner endgültig versagen.


Ich glaube das "einmal-um-den-Block-fahren" kann er auch zu Hause testen.


----------



## Compagnon (24. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Flaschenhalter? Camelbak!


...Bike für Liftfahrer...


----------



## fone (24. August 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bike für Liftfahrer...



auf ner echten tour braucht man doch sowieso mehr als 1 flasche...
probiert doch mal nen camelback aus - perfekt.


----------



## Airwastl (24. August 2005)

Ich hätte gedacht, dass Canyon auf der Eurobike blos Prototypen zeigt.


----------



## Compagnon (24. August 2005)

War nicht bös gemeint. Camelbak bin ich so 6 Jahre gefahren, jetzt seid drei Jahren wieder ohne. Auf einer richtigen Tour brauchst du außerdem auch mehr als 3 l (=eine Füllung). Dachte nur so an AlpenX


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. August 2005)

> Staabi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
also wie man mit circa 14-15Kg Gewicht einen Technischen Single-Trail besser angehen will mag ich zu bezweifeln?

Bin heute zum 2ten mal den Felsenwanderweg mit dem ES9 gefahren,  mit meinem Stevens F9 geht es besser und schneller und das ohne Lockout etc,   

aber man muss ja schließlich die Werbetrommel kräftig rühren, im übrigen halte ich ein Bike in dieser Gewichtsklasse in meiner Gegend nicht so sinnvoll, 

für Alpen-Downhills ja und für verblockte Trails auch, vieleicht gerade so noch zum Touren, wer schleppt gerne 14-15Kg Bikegewicht+Camelbake zum Touren spazieren?  

Gruß
Stonelebs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamyluu (24. August 2005)

also sorry 14 kilo ist doch nicht viel zum touren fahren.. ich fahr mein bock auf mit rund 14-15 kilo und ich komm gut voran, gabel absenken und hoch den berg usw. ihr macht grad wie 12 kg bei nem fully vor 3-4 jahren üblich waren..
da sagen welche ihnen reichen 2l nicht auf ner fahrt.. also noch ein kilo am rahmen (flasche) usw.. dann noch 3-4 über dem gürtel in form von nem schwimmring. wo ist da jetzt der unterschied? 2 kilo mehr oder weniger is doch echt kein trara.... an das gewöhnt man sich doch.
hmm..
also das torque find ich bis jetzt gaaanz cool.. so als ex  canyoaner


----------



## Augus1328 (24. August 2005)

stonelebs12 schrieb:
			
		

> im übrigen halte ich ein Bike in dieser Gewichtsklasse in meiner Gegend nicht so sinnvoll,
> 
> für Alpen-Downhills ja und für verblockte Trails auch, vieleicht gerade so noch zum Touren, wer schleppt gerne 14-15Kg Bikegewicht+Camelbake zum Touren spazieren?
> 
> ...




sicherlich niemand aus der Pfalz, außer er bewegt sich mal auf schwierigem Terrain   
Mit ner guten Rahmengeo ist 15 kg absolut kein Problem, immer dieses Leichtbaugequatsche. Ist ja nicht jeder gleich Wettkampfsportler wo`s um Sekunden geht. 

Cheerio
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. August 2005)

stonelebs12 schrieb:
			
		

> also wie man mit circa 14-15Kg Gewicht einen Technischen Single-Trail besser angehen will mag ich zu bezweifeln?



Wieso nicht? Ob das Rad jetzt 12,5 oder 14,5 kg hat macht sich bergab (auch Singletrail) nicht sonderlich bemerkbar -- da macht Geometrie, Radstand und Aufnahmefähigkeit der Federung u. Grip der Reifen viel mehr aus...

PS: mein ES6 hat in derzeitiger Konfiguration (BigBetty, etc) auch knapp 14kg...

(Die "Problematik" des Gewichts eines Bikes wird meines Erachtens sowieso sehr häufig stark überschätzt...)


EDIT: ich war etwas langsam, 
Augus trifft's auf den Punkt:


			
				Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ner guten Rahmengeo ist 15 kg absolut kein Problem, immer dieses Leichtbaugequatsche. Ist ja nicht jeder gleich Wettkampfsportler wo`s um Sekunden geht.


----------



## meisterfolldepp (25. August 2005)

Allerdings, wenn ich mit 15kg durch die Gegend fahren möchte kann ich auch mein 16 Jahre altes Raleigh Wild Cat's Blues nehmen. Und um einen Berg runterfahren zu können muß man erstmal rauf, oder?

Hmm, aber am Logo hat sich doch nicht viel geändert, zumindest schaut's am Torque nicht so aus.
Wegen des Flaschenhalters: Wird doch eh vorn an der Gabel befestigt...


----------



## fone (25. August 2005)

stonelebs12 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., im übrigen halte ich ein Bike in dieser Gewichtsklasse *in meiner Gegend * nicht so sinnvoll
> 
> Gruß
> Stonelebs



das hast du sehr richtig gesagt  
aber es kaufen halt auch leute mtbs, die nicht in der pfalz wohnen.


----------



## Compagnon (25. August 2005)

Richtig, aber eigenartigerweise werden die Federwege immer länger umso niedriger die Berge


----------



## schuh (28. August 2005)

Bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB.

Das Torque klingt bisher sehr gut.

Ich muss also noch bis 4.9. warten um die Details wie Preis .... zu erfahren, versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## weissbierbiker (28. August 2005)

ob die da schon den preis nennen bleibt abzuwarten...aber warten kann man nicht früh genug lernen bei canyon  

gruss wbb


----------



## MHanselmann (28. August 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Flaschenhalter hat bei dieser Art Bike ehrlich gesagt nicht die erste Priorität und Camelbaks haben sich bewährt, bzw. werden inzwischen gerade von Tourenbikern und "Enduristen" häufig eingesetzt.



Dies ist sehr schade und - nach meiner Meinung - ein großer Fehler.

Wer will den für eine Feierabendrunde einen Camelback aufziehen und diesen danach noch 15 Minuten reinigen und trocknen ?

Wer will bei einem Alpencross zusätzlich zu seinen 8kg-Gepäck im Rucksack noch 2l Wasser rumschleppen ? Gibt es überhaupt einen Alpencross-Rucksack mit Trickblase in ausreichender Größe ?
Wer will während einen Alpencrosses zum Füllen der Trickblase seinen kompletten Rucksackinhalte vorher auspacken, oder hat schonmal jemand versucht eine Trickblase in einem vollem Rucksack aufzufüllen ? Da geht irgenwie nicht viel rein   

Meine Meinung: An ein Tourenbike gehört ein Flaschenhalter (eigentlich sogar zwei), sonst ist es KEIN Tourenbike.

Die einschlägigen Magazine beschweren sich schon immer, wenn der Flaschenhalter "ungüstig" plaziert ist. Für einen fehlenden Flaschenhalter gibt es bestimmt eine Note abzug - und dies mit Recht.

Also, liebes Canyon-Team:
Laßt Euch was einfallen ! Zur Not eine Lösung wie Specialized. Diese haben einen 3. !!! Flaschenhalter hinten an der Sattelsütze. Dies sollte doch auch nachträglich noch machbar sein, falls die Rahmenform gar keine andere Möglichkeit läßt.

Jetzt ist es noch nicht zu spät !!!

Ich Wünsch Euch viel Glück viel Erfolg mit dem Torque. Ich würde mir ersthaft überlegen eines zu kaufen, aber ohne Flaschenhalter sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. August 2005)

na, für mich sieht das bike nicht aus als wäre es als DAS alpenX-bike konzipiert worden. 

"tourentauglichkeit mit besten dh-eigenschaften"

es muss doch möglichkeiten geben, selbst einen flaschenhalter auch ohne bohrungen zu befestigen, von mir aus bastellösungen?


----------



## Lamyluu (28. August 2005)

huhu
hee mal im ernst, wie würdet ihr denn mit so nem bike über wurzelpasagen usw. schleichen bzw sogar schweben? also bei mir fliegt da die flasche immer weg. wenn se voll is erst recht..


----------



## Mathok (28. August 2005)

also ich komme auch gut ohne flaschenhalter aus (aber jedem das seine...)

zurück zum thema:
habe in einem internetshop (leider ka mehr wo genau   )mal eine flasche gesehen, welche auf der innenseite eine art anti-rutschfolie hatte und zudem fest mit zwei dicken klettklebebändern verbunden war.
diese wurde dann einfach an einer beliebigen stelle um den rahmen gebunden - es gibt also für alles ne lösung.

ich finde das bike auf jeden fall  absolut 
bin mal auf die genau funktionsweise des dämpfes gespannt - sieht int. aus


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. August 2005)

Lamyluu schrieb:
			
		

> huhu
> hee mal im ernst, wie würdet ihr denn mit so nem bike über wurzelpasagen usw. schleichen bzw sogar schweben? also bei mir fliegt da die flasche immer weg. wenn se voll is erst recht..



Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle dringend einen neuen Flaschenhalter besorgen... 
(bei meinen Rädern halten die Flaschen (750ml) auch vollgefüllt immer (Sprünge, Wurzelpassagen, etc))


----------



## FrankyB (29. August 2005)

Halte einen Flaschenhalter auch für wichtig, die Trinkblase nehm ich nur auf langen Touren.

Die Anbringung des Flaschenhalters beim Spezi Enduro war für mich mit ein Grund, das Bike nicht zu nehmen. Aber imerhin war einer da. Ohne Flaschenhalter käme für mich auch nicht in Frage...

Gruß
Franky


----------



## ultraschwer (29. August 2005)

@FloImSchnee
Also das Gewicht macht auch gerade bergab einen großen Unterschied.
Gewicht bringt Stabitlität und souveränes Fahrgefühl. 

Wers nicht glaubt soll sich 'nen schweren Freerider leihen und mal
richtig runterfegen. Auch die hohen rotierenden Massen schwerer LR
stabilisieren das Rad.

Wer sich danach auf sein CC Fuly setzt und dasselbe versucht kommt sich dann vor wie auf dem Rodeogaul.

Und das Gewicht bergauf?  separates the man from the boys!!!!!


@staabi
Vielversprechend! Ich wünsche euch diesmal objektivere Tester. Wäre doch schade, wenn Greber und Konsorten wiedermal ein richtig gutes Rad
kaputtschreiben, weil sie durch ihren Tunnelblick die wahren Qualitäten
nicht erkennen.

gruß
ultraschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (29. August 2005)

ultraschwer[SIZE=5 schrieb:
			
		

> separates the man from the boys!!!!!
> [/SIZE]


HeHe, das gilt ja wohl eher bergab. Eben mit einem XC Fully den Downhiller abhängen


----------



## Terja (29. August 2005)

Endlich mal ein richtiges "ENDURO" von Canyon , sieht sehr gelungen aus .
Glückwunsch


----------



## anturner (30. August 2005)

Hey Staabi

Super das Torque.. 

1986 die Trail mit einem Rigid unsicher gemacht hat Spass gemacht
1989 die Trails mit einem steifen Rigid Cannondale mit Peperoni Fork unsichergemacht; hat Spass gemacht
1994 Meine erste Federgabel MG21 Ti - diese Gabel hat in alle Richtungen gefedert - ich flog ueber die Trails
1997 mein erstes Fully und es hat wieeee Spass gemacht
Heute bin ich bei 13cm vorne hinten und es macht noch viel mehr Spass die selben Trails zu fahren...

Gut kann ich mir vorstellen dass das Torque enorm abgeht und dem Sport-Spass Faktor gerecht werden kann...etwas langsamer rauf doch dann alles runter...

Freue mich auf die Vorstellung Eurer Rennraeder... gibt es schon ein Sneak preview...

Chorus oder Record Carbon Compact und eine etwas dickere Gabel (nur der Ästhetik halber) waer schon was...

Vielleicht ein kleiner Sneak preview??

Gruss
der Turner Fahrer


----------



## Vega (30. August 2005)

Flaschenhalter hin oder her - iss doch Bloedsinn!!! Was an diesem Bike fehlt ist ein anstaendiger *Wurstblinker*!!!  

Stellt euch dochmal vor Ihr seid auf einem, diesem Bike entsprechenden, Trail unterwegs und wollt abbiegen. Die Hand vom Lenker nehmen und Handzeichen geben - daran iss ja dann kurz vor dem naechsten Drop nicht dran zu denken. Da braucht's nen anstaendigen Wurstblinker fuer so 'ne Situation. Das isses was hier fehlt. Und Ihr diskutiert ueber Flaschenhalter...   

@ Staabi, ab wann kann man seine Order plazieren?

Greetz
Vega


----------



## MiLi (4. September 2005)

Hallo aus Slowenien! ich habe eine Frage. ich habe gehort, dass der billigste Torque (Torque 1) mit XT ausgestattet wird? ist das wahr? 

kann man Fox 36 VAN RC 2 mit 160mm Federweg versttelen oder ist 160mm federweg fix?


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2005)

Hallo Mili,
die VAN ist nicht verstellbar, 
bezüglich Ausstattung kann sich bis November noch einiges ändern (wie auch letztes Jahr) und werden deshalb wahrsch. noch keine verbindlichen Aussagen getroffen werden.


----------



## fone (5. September 2005)

Vega schrieb:
			
		

> Flaschenhalter hin oder her - iss doch Bloedsinn!!! Was an diesem Bike fehlt ist ein anstaendiger *Wurstblinker*!!!
> 
> Stellt euch dochmal vor Ihr seid auf einem, diesem Bike entsprechenden, Trail unterwegs und wollt abbiegen. Die Hand vom Lenker nehmen und Handzeichen geben - daran iss ja dann kurz vor dem naechsten Drop nicht dran zu denken. Da braucht's nen anstaendigen Wurstblinker fuer so 'ne Situation. Das isses was hier fehlt. Und Ihr diskutiert ueber Flaschenhalter...
> 
> ...



OOOOHHH sh*t, ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen    

da muss ich Vega natürlich zustimmen. ich war gestern wieder in leogang unterwegs, teilweise ziemliche schlammschlacht (bin heute mit nem halben kieselstein im auge aufgewacht, herrlich) und da wäre an ein fahren ohne qualitativ hochwertigen Wurstblinker nicht zu denken gewesen. ich finde es auch unverantwortlich, dass dort leute überhaupt ohne Wurstblinker auf die Strecke gelassen werden -  wie schnell ist da was passiert!!!


----------



## MiLi (5. September 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mili,
> die VAN ist nicht verstellbar,
> bezüglich Ausstattung kann sich bis November noch einiges ändern (wie auch letztes Jahr) und werden deshalb wahrsch. noch keine verbindlichen Aussagen getroffen werden.



Ich hoffe, dass beim Tourque1 verstellbare Gabel montiert sein wird. weil mit 160mm federweg ist sehr schwer bergauf zu fahren und Tourque sollte vor allem ein Extreme "Allmountain" bike sein.


----------



## fone (6. September 2005)

MiLi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass beim Tourque1 verstellbare Gabel montiert sein wird. weil mit 160mm federweg ist sehr schwer bergauf zu fahren und Tourque sollte vor allem ein Extreme "Allmountain" bike sein.



nein, ich denke das torque soll ein enduro sein.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. September 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich denke das torque soll ein enduro sein.



Naja, das stimmt aber auch nicht recht -- mit bis zu 165mm FW ist's schon ein Leicht-Freerider oder zumindest ein Longtravel-Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.naga (13. September 2005)

Leicht Freerider, Long Travel Enduro ... 
Namen sind Schall und Rauch und sagen nichts über die Fahreigenschaften aus... 
ich finde das torque sieht geil aus und es müsste jetzt nur noch allroundfähig sein... z.b. gediegen bergauf und dann freeride bergab

--> kann man ein canyon-bike auch probefahren??? Wo geht das, vielleicht in Koblenz??? <--


----------



## coffeeracer (13. September 2005)

mr.naga schrieb:
			
		

> --> kann man ein canyon-bike auch probefahren??? Wo geht das, vielleicht in Koblenz??? <--



Ja ne Hofrunde in Koblenz auf einem Bike, was dann in der Größe gerade da ist.
Für ne richtige Beurteilung der Up und Downhillfähigkeiten sicherlich ein bißchen dünn


----------



## fone (14. September 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das stimmt aber auch nicht recht -- mit bis zu 165mm FW ist's schon ein Leicht-Freerider oder zumindest ein Longtravel-Enduro.



na, ich beziehe mich auf die "neue" BIKE-einteilung. 
tour-allmountain-enduro
eine enduro der alten schule wäre dann für mich jetzt ein allmountain, zb 2004er speci enduro oder eben canyon es ~130mm.
longtravel enduro 05 ist für mich jetzt enduro 06


----------



## ustor (20. September 2005)

HEISSSSSSSSSSSSSES EISEN!

Ich wollte zwar diese saison ein RC8 aber nachdem ich durch krankheiten etc. draufgekommen bin dass hauptsächlich der spass und nicht die rennen zählen find ich des Torque schon verdammt geil! dass ding in ner leichten version mit vorne und hinten luft gefedert perfekt zum gardasee heizen!

find's auch schade dass nicht 1 Getränkehalter platz gefunden hat aber not macht erfinderisch! Um die besagte touren tauglichkeit zu testen sollte man schonmal nach koblen zum testfahren kommen (für mich pers. auch fast unmöglich)   denn ich finde das sattelrohr ist schon verdammt kurz aber trotz
allem SAUGEILES bike!!!!!!

UsToR


----------



## pongi (20. September 2005)

gibt es denn für das teil schon (ungefähre) preise?


----------



## Wuudi (20. September 2005)

Von 2.199 aufwärts.... stand auf der Canyon Webseite


----------



## Madt (16. Oktober 2005)

sind die bikes auf der canyon i-net seite schon von 2006 oda sind das alles noch die 2005 modelle?


----------



## varadero (16. Oktober 2005)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> sind die bikes auf der canyon i-net seite schon von 2006 oda sind das alles noch die 2005 modelle?



sind noch die 2005er

Varadero


----------



## Madt (17. Oktober 2005)

schade......weil ich mir naechstes jahr eigendlich das ES 5 kaufen wollt.......ist halt ein hammer preis fuer sone ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (2. November 2005)

Am besten Testen kann man doch auf den diversen Bike Festivals. Dann ist die Saison aber schon voll am laufen


----------



## twofour (17. November 2005)

Wenns möglich wär, würde ich mich auch gerne mal mit so einem Teil die Bopparder Seilbahn hinunterstürzen. Dann wäre ich aber bestimmt nicht der einzige und Canyon bräuchte 100te von Testrädern und 500te von Monteuren, um die ganzen Fahrfehler aus den Bikes zu bügeln.     Denke aber, dass Canyon vernünftige Rahmen bastelt und die Komponenten sollte jeder selbst bewerten. Bis auf einen Bikepark-traue ich dem Teil jedenfalls einiges zu. Und das bei dem Gewicht. Bin halt auch nicht der leichtste


----------



## Sven1987 (24. November 2005)

ab wann kann man denn eigentlich mit den 2006er modellen auf der page rechnen?


----------

